# The Best Pilot



## sunny91 (Nov 2, 2008)

Check that landing with only one wing..(air-Race)

Sunny


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 2, 2008)

Saw that the other day, some of the guys at work said it was fake - I believe it is real. That plane has a lot of power and I would guess the thrust to weight ratio is huge. He did a hell of a job!


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 2, 2008)

I also think its real those Xtras and Suhkois and others like them have power to burn and will hang off the prop. One hell of a job flying


----------



## Flyboy2 (Nov 2, 2008)

Completely amazing...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 2, 2008)

Utterly and completely BS fake. I even heard the news talking about this just this morning. Done by a clothing firm for publicity. Irrespective of the source, it just looks like CGI.

I'm really disappointed guys.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 2, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> I'm really disappointed guys.




 

Actually looking at the landing about 5 times you could see its a model.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 2, 2008)

It looks real too me and I think its possible to do


----------



## Marcel (Nov 3, 2008)

We had this discussion here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/amazing-piece-flying-15538.html

Look at the colours, it's fake. Sorry PB
As RabitAlien put it correctly:



RabidAlien said:


> 1. Wing pops off in mid-flight, no ragged edges of ripped metal or trailing wires or smoke or anything.
> 
> 2. Airplane flying knife-edge just off the ground, with still-attached wing UP, not down as gravity would normally pull the heavier side of the unbalanced aircraft.
> 
> 3. Airplane does not lean when it finally comes to a bouncing stop, but sits level and normal, almost as if it still had an un-edited wing attached to the starboard side.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow... thats a.. um dissapointment


----------

